# Who built the old 70's bow named "Indian"



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

My first compound bow was called an Indian. It was 50 pounds pull, 50% let off. I don't remember if it was draw length adjustable but I doubt it was.

Anyone have a picture of that old bow? 

I'd appreciate any info you guys can get me.

Thanks in advance

Bill


----------



## Zerkman (Nov 18, 2007)

Threetoe,
I have a friend that has one and from what we found out it was its own company. His is a Timberwolf made by Indian if you do a pic search on google you should find some photos.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Here are a few Indian compounds. 
I believe Indian archery bows was out of Evansville,Ind.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have an Indian Hunter that my neighbor gave me, fun little bow to shoot


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
The one in the middle of the above picture is it!
And to think I gave it away.

Thanks again!!

Bill


----------



## LucasK (May 30, 2011)

Indian archery was founded in the late 20's as Indian Archery and Toy. They have been making archery equipment continously from that point onwards. Shortly after making the compounds seen above they started the XI (short fort eXpermental Indian) line of compounds. The current company (Escalade Sports) owns Bear Archery.


----------



## jackshot (Sep 30, 2010)

jmoose is correct made in Evanville,IN. I'm from there. Made some good bows back in the 70s and 80s. I used to own an Xi and miss it lots.


----------



## PlaneCrazy (Nov 16, 2012)

My son inherited my brother-in-law's old Indian fiberglass kids bow from the 70's. It's 25# in a very short draw length (must have been some strong kids) and still has it's original string. My son getting that is what reminded me of how much fun I had doing it as a kid and now I've got two bows (ILF recurve and Greatree longbow) and I'm taking lessons. I'll always think of that old Indian with fondness. And my brother lived in Evansville for a long time. Small world.


----------

